
Is America an Oligarchy? - acdanger
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/johncassidy/2014/04/is-america-an-oligarchy.html
======
001sky
Here is an economics paper from Nature that might also add to the discussion.

[http://www.nature.com/srep/2014/140121/srep03784/full/srep03...](http://www.nature.com/srep/2014/140121/srep03784/full/srep03784.html)

It's worth some orthogonal cross-referencing.

------
hitchhiker999
I stopped reading that article when:

"Proposals that are supported up and down the income spectrum have a better
chance of being enacted than policies that do not have such support. To that
extent, democracy is working."

Refactored:

'The poor have little influence, unless they agree with the rich. Democracy
works in that case.'

Ok, that's probably the most blatantly dumb thing i've read in a while.

Also: YES! Ofc the American system isn't working. It sucks that once again (as
humans) we're at the same place we always end up - power, corruption &
escalating crap. Hopefully we've learnt the lesson this time?

